# Plasma Cutter Circle Cutting Jig Mod



## Buffalo21 (Apr 26, 2020)

When I cut the OD and ID of the stack damper flange rings, I was above the maximum diameter of the original rating of the circle cutting jig. It maxed out at 30" and we needed 35-3/4" OD and 32" ID. To cut the diameters, I made a adhoc adapter, that while crude, it worked.

Part of the problem was the multiple circle jigs, I bought all fit in to an 18" long tool box, I could have made a longer rod, but it would not then fit into the box and then either would have got lost or damaged. So I made a coupling to all me to use 2 of the longest rods, that fit into the box, to now gives me a maximun cutting diameter of 68". As the chance of me cutting any thing bigger than 68" is extremely slim, but I have done 52" in the past, but that was a struggle, as the sheet of 3/8" steel was 60" by 60", hard to handle and transport.

the adapter sleeve is simple, I had a left over piece of 3/4" shafting, that I cut to 3" long, bored to 3/8" hole, then drilled and tapped for (4) 1/4"-20 set screws.

Hardly a technical job, but I job I did, while hiding in the garage until the wife went to work (nurse), this staying home is getting dangerous.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 26, 2020)

oops


----------

